# Pressure Gauge Repairs?



## dwalsh1 (Mar 3, 2010)

Hi all. I've just replaced the boiler pressure gauge on my machine and I'm reluctant to throw away the old one. Is there such a person/company that you know of that I could send it to for repair. Thanks...........................dennis


----------



## HizerKite (Feb 25, 2011)

Hi, I recently replaced a pressure gauge then realised the original had just become blocked with scale, a pin sorted it and now I have a spare







) May be worth looking at yours to see if it has a similar problem.



dwalsh1 said:


> Hi all. I've just replaced the boiler pressure gauge on my machine and I'm reluctant to throw away the old one. Is there such a person/company that you know of that I could send it to for repair. Thanks...........................dennis


----------



## Padder (Dec 14, 2012)

A new one is generally only around £20 so wouldn't have thought it economic to repair


----------

